# 1 footcandle (11 lux) at the walking surface.



## cda (Aug 23, 2014)

View attachment 2099


I asked for """  1 footcandle (11 lux) at the walking surface.""""And Not "one per foot!!!!!"""
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2099


/monthly_2014_08/image.jpg.232d60135b8ec08cf22d0655efbed7e8.jpg


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 23, 2014)

LEED compliant?

Brent.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 23, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> I asked for  1 footcandle (11 lux) at the walking surface.And  Not "one per foot!!!!!


CDA

Im sure they have not filled out the California INDOOR LIGHTING POWER ALLOWANCE forms

http://www.energy.ca.gov/2008publications/CEC-400-2008-017/rev1_appendices/appendix_A_files/Certificate_of_Compliance_LTG-C/LTG-3C.pdf


----------



## cda (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh no the ""light allowance police" are after me!!!!!


----------



## mark handler (Aug 23, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Oh no the ""light allowance police" are after me!!!!!


you bet'cha, as of july 1 14


----------



## cda (Aug 23, 2014)

They don't call him moonbeam for nothing


----------



## mark handler (Aug 23, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> They don't call him moonbeam for nothing


The California Energy Commission... the state's primary energy police ...was Created by the California Legislature in 1974, before moonbeam ie,"Jerry" Brown, was governor, the first time

That would be governor Ronald Regan.....A gift we in CA gave the nation....


----------

